

Gmail app for iOS (from indie developer) - liangzan
http://sentmailapp.com/

======
bjtitus
I'm assuming this is trying to take advantage of the botched official Gmail
app launch today.

Not so sure I'm inclined to get too excited by 5 screen mockups, especially
ones which have example labels of "bullshit".

------
__float
This envelope icon looks really familiar. Was it stolen from something else?

